# Poaching??



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

I know the economy's down turn has affected alot of people with the loss of jobs, and I have been wondering lately if poaching is up because the economy is down. Don't know if it is or not but would make sense if it was (not condoneing poaching under any circumstances). Go kill a deer (or any other animal) and put food on the table, gun sales are up, fishing and hunting license sales are up. I have noticed an increase in odnr presence around localy. Just wanted to get every ones opinion on this.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Wouldn't suprise me. 
One day back in the 80's when I was going to college I went to my job and was told to go see the office manager.
A national company just bought us out and we were not making enough money.
I was told goodbye on the spot.
It was October and I just paid my tution and books a few weeks prior and didn't have a penny in the bank.
Fast forward a few weeks and I didn't know where my next meal was coming from nor did I know when it was coming.
It's hard to concentrate on advanced organic and biochemistry when you haven't eaten for three days.
Unemployment? Nope. I work 40-50 hours a week in two part time jobs but you don't get unemployment for part time work.
Welfare? Food stamps? Nope. I made too much money the previous year all of which went to school.
Move home to mom and dad? Nope. I was told once you're out, you're out for good. Good luck.
What's a person to do? Curl up and die? What if you have family to feed?
You buddy are SOL!

What did I do? I depleted a 3-4 block radius of where I lived in downtown Akron of squirells.
Once those were gone, I started depleting the neighborhood of cats.

Luckily I didn't have to go to the next step of depleting the neighborhood of dogs.

Do I feel remorse? Absolutely not. One does what one has to do to survive even if that means breaking the law. I feel for those who have family, especially children, and have no food to put on the table for them through no fault of their own.

What would I do if I seen someone poaching to put food on their family's table?
I'll let you decide.


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

i agree you have to do what you have to do to survive. if a person is poaching to feed there family i wouldnt turn them in but when your poaching to take the horns for money thats a different situation. i have never had to resort to poaching and i hope i never have to.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Never have and never would.....but....if I get hungry enough....the country would have to be at a place.... I hope I would never see...but I am preparing for it.....I have my own land and could survive if needed....at that time I won't care about laws...just surviving.....God.... help us all...


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

How would you know if they are poaching to feed there family or not? I'm sure whatever would walk by in that case would be dinner what if it was a monster buck? I agree though you have to do what ever it takes to eat and especially feed your family if it came down to eating or starving you bet you a$$ that i'm gonna eat and so would my family. But to those of you who said they wouldn't turn someone in fo rfeeding there family how would you know unless you knew the person. what if you just saw someone out draggign a deer to there vehicle out of season what then how do you make a judgement call?


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I doubt the poaching is up, even with all the troubles we are currently in. Those folks that poach for food have probably been doing it for years and will continue to do it. I know of many locations "back in the hollar" where this type of offense is accepted in the community - believe it or not the local wildlife officers even "turn a blind eye" to some of this activity.

Personally, I believe a person should obey the laws/rules. However, if a man has exhausted all resources and is going hungry, I personally wouldn't have a problem with them poaching *what they need to eat*. Yes, it is illegal, but it isn't like they are poaching panda bears - there are plenty of deer around.

Trophy poachers and jacklighters out for fun - big difference.

Lewser - You and I had a very similiar life experience while in college; mine was just in the mid 90s. I was out of the house at age 17 & worked a night shift factory job (driving a forklift) and valet parked cars while I attended OSU full time during the day. I worked for 3.5 years driving the lift when about 35 of us lost our jobs. They kept the older "full time guys" and let most of us 3 day/week & on call guys go. 2 weeks later the quarter changed over and my valet parking job got cut in half due to scheduling. I made it work as long as possible, but I eventually hit the end of the rope.

I actually had *nothing* to eat but instant oatmeal and ramon noodles for 11 days straight at one point!!! I won't eat neither to this day - hate em both!! I did a lot of 1 meal days - remember trying to hold off as long as possible - 4pm worked good. There were days when I missed a meal, but they were few. I actually was down to 132lbs at 5ft 10. I passed out on campus and the hospital people in the ER thought I was on drugs I was so thin. They ran my blood and actually cornered my friend in a private room to question him. After the blood came back they admitted they thought I was an addict looking at me! If it weren't for a dear friend I met at OSU I would have been out on the street at one time. I went anywhere on campus I was invited that may have a scrap of food. I thought long & hard about those campus squirrels - only I had no sound proof way of getting to them. 

I have a few close friends that know about this - they were pissed I didn't call and ask for money or food. No way I could do that - at least not when it is just my skin on the line. I'd ask for help now that I have a wife and kid in the mix, but I'd rather go hungry. My best friend still asks me if I want some oatmeal quite often as an inside joke

Most people (in the US anyway) don't know what it's like to actually be hungry and not know where your next meal is coming from. I do, and that's one reason I grow a garden & can, and keep a large deep freezer full of meat. One has a sense of security and well being knowing you have plenty to eat.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

................if you have to take game illegally to survive. 
I have deer in my yard daily (in the city) and have grown a bumper crop of fat squirrels that have been corn fed. Yes, I would "harvest" what I would need for me and my family. there are also plenty of feral cats around here
Now,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,speaking of cats 

*You will need at least one squirrel to prepare this recipe..*If there are no squirrels, use the neighbors cat!

Cut the squirrel into 5 parts.
Front shoulders with legs.
Rear legs.
Back and chest.

Bend the ribs back and break so you can have the back and rib cage pressed flat to 
the bottom of the pan.

Use a no stick fry pan just large enough to hold all of the squirrel. 

Salt and pepper the pieces and place in the pan. Arrange the pieces so there is little or no space between the pieces. If you can just fill the pan, all the better. Sprinkle some garlic flakes or powder on the meat.

Now cover the pieces with bacon. Make sure the edges of the bacon overlay just enough to completely seal the meat pile. Tuck the bacon in or under around the edge.

Spread some diced peppers, onion rings, fresh or canned mushrooms slices and tomato slices on top of bacon. The peppers, onion and mushrooms are basic. You can substitute anything you like.

Now add a bit of beer (or water) to the pan so you have about 1/8 of liquid in the pan. The beer gives more flavor.

Put the lid on the pan and turn the fire on very low so you heat the whole mess slowly for 5-10 minutes.

Slowly increase the fire until you can hear the liquid start to simmer. You do not want to boil.

Leave simmering for about 30-40 minutes, then pour off excess accumulated liquid, so again there is about 1/8 of liquid left. Continue to simmer for another 30 minutes.

Check the meat with a fork. The back legs should begin to feel tender. Pour off the liquid and continue to cook another 15 minutes with the lid on.

Pour off all liquid, turn everything and increase flame a bit. Continue to cook with the lid off and turn about every 5 minutes. The meat will brown slightly and bacon
will start to crisp. Check for tenderness and serve with bisquits.

THIS IS GOOD STUFF!


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Fish-N-Fool stated "if a man has exhausted all resources". I think that is the key phrase.

Just my two cents. I turn in poachers. If they are so bad off they need to poach to eat, then three hots and a cot is helping them. Every church I have ever been involved with has some form of grocery charity. Many agencies will give you a list of churches and other organizations that donate food, hygiene supplies, etc. If you are poaching then jail food should be a blessing. I have been to that point at least one other time in my life. I backpacked 40 lbs of donated groceries over 3 miles to get them home to my family. Did I want to "gather" as in "hunter/gatherer" my groceries? Sure I did. Is it still against the law? Sure it is. If I was that hungry would it be okay to shoplift? Or to rob someone of their cash to buy food? Then why would it be okay to poach?

Addendum having read Crappie Lovers post. I am the first member of my family for many generations to feel this way. I have many uncles, brother-in-laws, cousins that have done or still do poaching to fill the freezer. I understand. I just don't condone it.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Back in the 60's I was still living in Pa. I was driving down a road back in the hollar.Saw a spot light out in the field I turned my headlights off and stopped..There were deer in the field all of a sudden BANG and down went this doe....Out went the spot light and a flashlight came on...I went home and called the Game Waeden and told him what I saw and where...he said I'LL TAKE CARE OF IT....The next year I joined the Apollo Police force...In the fall I was on duty sitting at my favorite Gas Station.watching the traffic light...In pulls the Game Warden...We got to talking and I told him I was the one that called last year about a poacher..told him when and where...He had to be in his late 50's early 60's..He looked at me and said Son if you were in that old man's shoes I would have done the same...Then he proceded to tell me the whole sad story...He was just feeding his family...The next year I shot a doe by accident and called My Friend Jack the Game Warden...He came out to my mothers farm..I told him how she got shot..He patted me on the back and told me to forget it happened..We loaded her in his car and as he drove away he said "The old man back in the hollar will be happy"..The next year I moved from Pa to Ohio and never saw Jack again....God Rest his Soul......JIM.....P.S. Fish-N-Fool you hit the nail on the head....


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Huntinbull said:


> Just my two cents. I turn in poachers.
> 
> Addendum having read Crappie Lovers post. I am the first member of my family for many generations to feel this way. I have many uncles, brother-in-laws, cousins that have done or still do poaching to fill the freezer. I understand. I just don't condone it.


Do you really turn in your cousins? That would be tough. I'm glad I haven't had to make that type of decision.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

I too have family in WV that I'm sure poach, hell my dad has told me when he was growing up in the holler down there (40's-50's) that that was one of the main ways they got by animals to eat and furrs to sell. Farm, raise crops can butcher a hog or two and make it work, work one way or another. I'm not even sure what got me thinking about this, maybe it was because I have seen more and more posts online and even on here about how hard of a time that some of these familys are having. The economy isn't prejudice it goes after sportsmen as well as business men coutry folks and city folks and times are tuff for everyone some just more than others.

Like I said I would understand if they are doing it to feed there family and put food on the table, it dosen't make it right but I understand. So what if they are not killing deer just small game? Is this any different should they be treated the same or would this change some of your veiws. I really hope myself or any of you are never in this position

Huntinbull you mentioned shop lifting and robbery (two things that have increased), you asked if it would be the same as poaching and I have to say no on this. I agree that poaching is against the law and it is wrong but shoplifting and robbery you are taking someone elses means to feed there family/make a buck to suite your own needs to feed your family/make a buck. If you go out and harvest an animal to feed your family who else are you hurting? Your not taking away from someone else, you are simply providing for your self from what nature provided.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

This is a topic that can be debated for the next...well till hell freezes over...We are all human beings and look at it in a different way...My story was from 50+ years ago back then if you were down and out..that was the way it was...Times were simple but tough...JIM.....


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I cannot imagine turning in family, but I give them a piece of my mind every time they talk about it around me, and make sure they know how I feel and why. They know I disapprove strongly. Have never seen them do it. Only hear stories.

None of the instances that I know of are trophy poaching. Its all table fare that I know of.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

I would never turn in any of my family members.. and you gotta do what you gotta do to survive..

-Frank-


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

I have family members that were raised on wild game down in the hills. It was never called poaching then it was called survivial. Up until a few years ago one of them would go out and kill a deer when he needed meat. I told him it was illgeal and that he could be arrested. To fix the problem I just kill more than I need and fill his freezer every year (legally). I can see where he is coming from though. If you need something that is a natural resource it should be available without the confines of dates. Bag limits I do agree with. 


Anson-
As far as the increased pressure from the game wardern in our area you are exactly right. I have seen the plane every day for the last few days. I also know of several people who have called the poacher hotline on a very specific group of people in our area. I know the group poaches and I know why and it is not feeding the family. I have seen it to many times driving to work at 3 am.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

OHiohntr he's everywhere man not that thats abad thing not sure if I agree about being able to take game whenever you need food though, just think if every hunter did this it would decimate the wild game pop i say stay within the law fill the freezer and be happy


----------

